# Gauge pods?



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Someone else might have other info, but there are none yet that I am aware of.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.rx8club.com/attachments...-gauge-pod-pics-pdf-vid-rx8-gauge-pod-diy.pdf


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have an idea that just might be crazy enough to work. I’m going to investigate it when I’m at Chevy today, I’ll keep posted if it will actually turn into something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I just searched for this recently too as I'd like to install a boost gauge as well. Nothing official. This is very doable as a DIY though as Blasir posted above. If you've got some fab skills, anything is possible B-)

There are a metric ton of aftermarket "universal" options though so you can make it work for sure.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I want it to look very clean and as if it belongs. You shouldn’t put it on he a pillar due to the airbags, and every time you take the a pillar off you have to order and replace the harness in there. You’d have to do major modifying on the dash to get it there. But I have an idea, that I am looking into today, which will hopefully be cheap and I’ll know in the next week if I can do it, ordered the gauge and it will arrive on Saturday, and I need a body piece from chevrolet I’ll order today. Will update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oooh the anticipation is gonna kill me! Haha. 

I'll probably just mount mine on the dash above the left defroster vent. I'm not I terested in mounting on the pillar either.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> You shouldn’t put it on he a pillar due to the airbags,


If you pay attention to the placement of the pods and associated wiring with regards to the airbag, you should not have that much of an issue.



Scrubbydo1 said:


> every time you take the a pillar off you have to order and replace the harness in there.


Not if you are careful 


If you look at the Gen I pods and some of the install threads it may make more sense.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It's not an issue of being able to install it. You can install anything anywhere. It's an issue of if and when the airbags do go off, you then have a guage flying at you head instead of an airbag.


----------



## OrtimusPrime (Jun 28, 2019)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but BNR (Bad News Racing) makes a gauge pod for the Gen2 that mounts in the driver side defrost vent on the dash. I'd post a link but apparently these forums do not allow for that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

http://store.badnewsracing.net/Interior_c_566.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you don't want one on the pillar, put one on the cluster or the dash or the center console...

https://www.cobaltss.net/forums/how-guide-43/how-make-dual-gauge-cluster-bezel-254697/ 





__





Building a dual pod cluster - Cobalt SS Network


Appearance - Building a dual pod cluster - So Im pretty sure I'm gonna make one for my upcoming supercharger build. I've looked at all the pics of ones people have made and checked out the how-to, but Im wondering from people who have done it, how hard is it? It doesnt really seem too hard to...



www.cobaltss.net





https://www.cobaltss.net/forums/appearance-48/official-custom-gauge-pods-thread-286583/


----------

